
Donald Knuth celebrated his 80th birthday in Piteå - henrik_w
https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dn.se%2Fnyheter%2Fvetenskap%2Fvarldens-framsta-datavetare-donald-knuth-firade-80-arsdagen-i-pitea%2F&edit-text=&act=url
======
stuaxo
Sounds like an interesting performance.

------
oaiey
I have the feeling that George RR Martin talked too much with Donald Knuth.

------
petters
Machine translation has become really, really good. I did not spot many
mistakes.

~~~
eesmith
Yes, it was understandable to this non-Swede. Here are phrases which stick out
for me as not-quite-English (I'll ignore things where I thought the
preposition was a bit odd, like "to his honor" instead of "in his honor".)

"At physical education they said it would be really difficult." . That should
be a physics education, not? And that preposition is weird. Perhaps "Regarding
a physics education, they .."

"yesterday the retired Stanford professor filled 80 years" \- "filled"? He
turned 80. Is this a Swedish idiom?

"We had specialist equipment" \- perhaps "special equipment"? Is it for
specialists to operate, or is it unusual equipment?

"the world's premier computerist." \- I haven't heard the word "computerist"
before. It's only been mentioned a few times in all of HN history
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22computerist%22&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22computerist%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)
and
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22computerist%22&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22computerist%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
)

"How does a computer do when it's going to search for something like when you
googlar?" \- Perhaps it's supposed to be "What does a computer do when it's
going to search for something, like when you use Google?"

"when he began to study physics in the 1950s, he first happened on a
computer." I think that "happened" should be "came across"?

"there would be a total of seven bands" \- What is "bands"? Volumes?

"Now Donald Knuth writes on Part 4B" \- I believe "Now Donald Knuth is writing
Part 4B" is better.

"To make music of Revelation book he he dreamed about since the early 1960s"
\- I know what it's saying, but it's a very odd sentence.

"and stands in a fantastic hall" \- The word "stands" sounds odd.

But again, yes, the machine translation here is quite good.

~~~
gliptic
"När du googlar" is literally "when you Google". Ironic, he could translate
others but not himself ;). "Datavetare" would be more correctly translated as
"computer scientist" and I'm surprised it doesn't do that. It's the literal
translation, just like "naturvetare" means "natural scientist".

~~~
eesmith
Might Google be doing this deliberately in order to prevent their name from
becoming a generic trademark?

That is, quoting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_trademark](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_trademark)
, "Google has gone to lengths to prevent this process, discouraging
publications from using the term 'googling' in reference to Web searches."

